

Bitcoin Charges Improper Under Florida Law, Lawyer Says - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-02-27/bitcoin-charges-improper-under-florida-law-lawyer-says.html

======
dragonwriter
Defense attorney says charges against client are improper? Well, there's a
dog-bites-biscuit story...

